# A trip to Mount Edgecombe - IR and more....>



## Arch (Jun 26, 2010)

I managed to get out for a few trips to Mount Edgecombe for some snaps... the place is old, and to some of you it may seem like something out of LOTR!,... around every half mile or so of the walk, you come across another ruin or folly.

I have lots more to consider for editing but for now...


Folly shot in Infrared.







False colour IR.







Countryside colours.






Past the coastline.







Inside a fort ruin.












Old Statue.







An old chapel / folly using HDR.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 26, 2010)

Could YOU guess which one I like best?

I think you could.
I'm sure you'd say: Corinna likes the countryside colours best.

And you are RIGHT! 

BUT I also like the b&w version of the coastline one and am now wondering if I should maybe consider converting on or the other coastline photo taken recently on the Swedish island of Gotland into b&w - maybe? Thinking and thinking...

I also like the colour version of the inside of one of the ruined follies. Reminds me of my recent time on Gotland AGAIN, as that place is full of old things (including ruins, though not necessarily follies), too.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2010)

Arch said:


> SNIP>>> Mount Edgecombe for some snaps...SNIP>
> 
> Countryside colours.
> 
> ...


----------



## white (Jun 26, 2010)

Countryside picture is really great.


----------



## Arch (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, yea i quite liked the colours in that one, although non of these are real keepers for me.... still it was an interesting day out, i plan to go back when its a bit more cloudy, not only to get more cloud in the IR's but also because it was so hot i couldn't be arsed to keep getting my camera out my bag!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 29, 2010)

Another vote for Countryside Colours! Such beautiful shades of yellow and green, and that sweet little tree all by itself on the fenceline...lovely!


----------



## Boutte (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the Statue and the grey scale coast line a lot.


----------



## Arch (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

